# con mucho paripé



## Lady Marion

Tengo que traducir esta frase:
En algún cobertizo, tras la tapia del cementerio o entre las rocas de Beiramar, fumábamos los primeros pitillos. Lo hacíamos *con mucho paripé*, serios y solemnes, como si cada vaharada fuese una firma de notario que adelantase el futuro.

Mi problema es que los diccionarios dicen que paripé significa simulación o fingimiento. Pero ellos no están simulando, ¡los fuman de verdad! Entonces no entiendo qué quiere decir.
Gracias con antelación por las respuestas.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Agró

*hacer el paripé* es presumir, darse tono, importancia.

Lo hacíamos *ceremoniosamente*.

Non saprei renderlo in italiano ma spero sia di aiuto.


----------



## Valiska

In questo contesto vuol dire che lo facevano in un modo quasi "teatrale"... Fammi vedere un pó se mi viene in mente un'idea migliore...


----------



## Valiska

Io direi che fumavano in un modo teatrale/drammatico/esagerato...


----------



## gatogab

Lo hacíamos *con mucho paripé =* lo facevamo dandoci delle arie*.*


----------



## Valiska

gatogab said:


> Lo hacíamos *con mucho paripé =* lo facevamo dandoci delle arie*.*



mmmm... no estoy de acuerdo. 'Darsi delle arie' significa "darse importancia", "hacerse el interesante"; no lo veo adecuado en este contexto.


----------



## gatogab

Valiska said:


> mmmm... no estoy de acuerdo. 'Darsi delle arie' significa "darse importancia", "hacerse el interesante"; no lo veo adecuado en este contexto.


 
Paripé = mandarse las partes= "darse importancia", "hacerse el interesante"= darsi delle arie.


----------



## annapo

Io lo tradurrei con "darsi un tono"


----------



## Valiska

Pero tu puedes hacer algo con mucho paripé sin eso significar que te estés haciendo el interesante.
Puedes hacer algo con mucho paripé en el sentido de que lo haces casi actuando, fingiendo, de una forma casi teatral... no?


----------



## Neuromante

Valiska said:


> Io direi che fumavano in un modo teatrale/drammatico/esagerato...



Yo estoy de acuerdo: Teatrale/essagerato
Pero no es exactamente eso, el "paripé" tiene un componente de "finta" de "finzione"


----------



## gatogab

Valiska said:


> Fammi vedere un po' se mi viene in mente un'idea migliore...


 


> Italiano compatto - Dizionario della Lingua Italiana © 2010 Zanichelli editore:
> *po' *
> [si pronuncia con la _o_ larga] *[attenzione! si scrive con l'apostrofo e non con l'accento]* forma tronca di _poco_: Esempio: nel sugo manca un po' di sale.




*click*


----------



## Lady Marion

Qué tal con "lo facevamo atteggiandoci"?


----------



## gatogab

Lady Marion said:


> Qué tal con "lo facevamo atteggiandoci"?


 Sono d'accordo 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=231863


----------



## Valiska

gatogab said:


> Sono d'accordo



Anch'io 

Anche riguardo al *po'*... ma sai com'é, a volte con la tastiera ci si confonde


----------



## gatogab

atteggiarsi = mandarse las partes


----------

